# Where are all the springers?



## baronvoncatania (Nov 5, 2013)

I see a lot of middleweights here but none of them are springers! Does anyone have a springer middleweight they want to show off?

I had a beautiful 1959 Middleweight Springer Green Hornet. Nice original green paint. I replaced or replated all the seedy chrome, replaced the nasty spokes with stainless steel ones.

It was nice! I foolishly let it go. I'd love to get it back.

I just think its funny that I don't see any turning up lately


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 5, 2013)

Well here's mine ~






I haven't posted any pics of my ride before (recently discovered digital camera is busted), but while doing one of my image searches I came across the ebay listing image from way back in 09 of what eventually became my bike. The reason it was still floating around the world wide web turns out it was posted here on the CABE before I ever heard of the CABE 

Typically, I've poured way more money into this bike then it will ever be worth (some new chrome, SS spokes, new seat, different longer wider bars, new tires & tubes) but not to worry, I still have all the bits & pieces that it came with including the old Allstate _WW_ tires and have strived to retain the maximum amount of "originality". Other than that, I had to tweak the index spring fingers in the Bendix two speed kickback hub (didn't shift), put a new brake disk stack in to replace the mangled old set, upgraded the front hub when I discovered the original had cracked bearing races, ditched the front fender and fliped the rockers around to lower and streach out the front suspension so it now looks kind of like a big bug. Watch the down side pedal when you're cornering if you do that people !!! The only thing left to do is rivet the battery tray/light bulb apparatus back together and hook everything back up in the guts of the tank.

pap
.


----------



## rhenning (Nov 5, 2013)

Only Murray and all its clones like Sears were about the only middleweights that came with springers.  Schwinn did have them as option on a couple of models.  Roger


----------



## schwinnderella (Nov 5, 2013)

rhenning said:


> Only Murray and all its clones like Sears were about the only middleweights that came with springers.  Schwinn did have them as option on a couple of models.  Roger




Was not the spring fork standard (not an option) on the Schwinn jaguar mk 5 and the previously mentioned deluxe hornet.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll chime in for the Schwinn crowd. Standard on the 63 Jag. Option on the Americans.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 5, 2013)

here's a dealer option springer with forebrake on a 61 speedster.


----------



## JChapoton (Nov 5, 2013)

here is mine


----------



## baronvoncatania (Nov 6, 2013)

*Nice!*

Now that's what I'm talking about!

Good to see them, I really miss my Deluxe Green Hornet. Last seen Portsmouth , N.H. 

Thanks  jim


----------



## baronvoncatania (Nov 6, 2013)

*Schinn Springers Standard*



schwinnderella said:


> Was not the spring fork standard (not an option) on the Schwinn jaguar mk 5 and the previously mentioned deluxe hornet.




Yes, Schinnderella is right. Nice to see all these!


----------



## MaxGlide (Nov 7, 2013)

*Spaceliner*

Spaceliner with same fork as the Flightliner


----------



## Skatelab (Dec 24, 2013)

Here is my 1964 Jaguar Mark V w/springer. Basically NOS down to the original Westwind tires...


----------



## oquinn (Dec 25, 2013)

*I built this one up*

Added the springer fork with a heavy whizzer spring,nos never been on a bike sturmey archer 3 speed with a coaster brake,a nos american made alloy wheel on the front and big 26x2.125 tire.And now sturmey archer hardware.It's a nice exciting rider.It was just a boring old single speed with a regular fork and red painted fenders.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 25, 2013)

oquinn said:


> Added the springer fork with a heavy whizzer spring,nos never been on a bike sturmey archer 3 speed with a coaster brake,a nos american made alloy wheel on the front and big 26x2.125 tire.And now sturmey archer hardware.It's a nice exciting rider.It was just a boring old single speed with a regular fork and red painted fenders.View attachment 128993




Congrats!.. New term coinage! Instead of nos lets say nbob ..never been on bike!


----------



## Mungthetard (Dec 25, 2013)

*Couple*

View attachment 132302


View attachment 132303


View attachment 132301


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 5, 2014)

*Any bike?*

Can a springer go on any bike, or do you need a special fork or something?


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 6, 2014)

i would think the only requirement would be stem diameter and length.on some bikes the boys and girls models have different length stems.


----------



## oquinn (Feb 6, 2014)

*Without a springer!*

I think a bike is really boring..


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 6, 2014)

Just curious is the huffy dial a ride a middleweight.


----------



## npence (Feb 6, 2014)

It is a ballooner


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 6, 2014)

npence said:


> It is a ballooner




Thanks Nate


----------



## mruiz (Feb 7, 2014)

*1963 Jaguar*

Black


----------

